# New Zealand is a dream, but maybe unrealistic?



## Lparsons7641 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, a bit of a rundown on my situation,

I am 25 years old, and have a masters degree in Library and Information science. I have some experience in libraries, but it is hard at the moment to get a position. I work part time at the moment.

Living abroad has always been a dream, and New Zealand especially caught my eye. I was there several years ago and always wanted to go back. I love the nature, the general "feel" of the place.

Do you think it would ever be possible for me to secure a job in NZ? I know I am not in the hottest, most marketable field. I picked it because I love it. I fear that most of those who can and do move abroad are IT professionals, consultants or engineers........or things I simply am not and never will be. Unless I someday find a partner who is one and is crazy enough to want to move with me 

I would love to be able to try to get a WHV or a Silver Fern, but the window for that is rapidly closing age wise. There is my dilemma. I can't afford to go on one now, no way with my student debt and low pay.

I just see no reason I would get hired over a local, my only other idea is to study in NZ, but again financially..........I am tapped out from putting myself through six years of education (neither of my parents went to college, and we grew up quite poor)

EDIT-I only get 100 points on the assessment. I simply am not in an area of need anywhere really.............


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Lparsons7641 said:


> Hello everyone, a bit of a rundown on my situation,
> 
> I am 25 years old, and have a masters degree in Library and Information science. I have some experience in libraries, but it is hard at the moment to get a position. I work part time at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hard to ever say what is and isn't realistic, and what can and can't happen. Just about anything is possible, barring the laws of physics. IF things do or can is a matter of determination, planning, preparation, chance, resilience, desire, etc, etc, etc. 

NZ has a love of libraries, unlike the US where they can't be shut down fast enough, however; I don't think there is a great demand job wise. Obviously only you can decide on how to handle the debt you have that keeps you from moving abroad, but on the subject of getting a job here, you could see whether your skills and qualifications meet the criteria for other work.
Also, you could consider looking to work abroad elsewhere, other than NZ, gain other skills (and possibly make more than NZ pays, to help pay off your debt), and come to NZ later down the road. NZ doesn't have to be the first and final stop in anyone's journey abroad. As you will find from some other folks in this forum, many have lived in many other places before settling here... 

Perhaps the plan you have right now, is the only thing that is unrealistic--moving to NZ with high debt, little work experience, and few skills to market. Maybe re-arrange that plan and look at jobs outside of library work (teaching, etc), working in Europe or Asia, where the job market might have more to offer--get some experience, travel, and money under your belt--then start looking if you've gained enough of any/all to market yourself to NZ employers?

Best of luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Given your points assessment, I think your only option is the working holiday visa. I'm no expert in the field of NZ visas, but doesn't the WHV apply to people up to the age of 30? If so, you still have 3 or 4 years to get your financial situation sorted out.
Failing that :
1) Marry someone with skills on the shortage list.
2) Marry a kiwi


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

^ just joking at the end there, of course.

Just to add, if you were thinking of a WHV, you would probably need to be prepared to do labouring type jobs like picking apples, or farm work. Now would be as good a time as any because the labour market is currently picking up and unemployment is lower now than it has been for 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Dreams can and will come true if you make a goal and aim to achieve it. Believe me. If you want something bad enough you will do what you need to do. 

You are 25 still a pup like myself and I made it. 

If your willing to labour on building sites there is tones of work out there get a temp work visa and try your luck. You never know.

No one can make your dream come true for you only you can do that.


----------



## Lparsons7641 (Dec 10, 2013)

My financial situation is pretty well messed beyond much redemption for at least the next decade + at the levels of income I am looking at (minimum wage with no real support network is a real possibility). As are prospects of travel.

Thanks for the advice. I'll do what I can do. Can't get a time machine and study something "valuable".

I can't really even study abroad in NZ and then turn that into a job. That would require a massive savings of cash for tuition.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Just some encouragement. If coming to New Zealand is your dream....pursue it with a passion, and a plan. We were 35 when NZ came up, we talked about it and let it be. At 50 we moved and have been here 18 months. You are only 25, new Zealand may not be possible right now but if you are determined, you can make it.

One should never give up on dreams


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Lparsons7641 said:


> My financial situation is pretty well messed beyond much redemption for at least the next decade + at the levels of income I am looking at (minimum wage with no real support network is a real possibility). As are prospects of travel.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll do what I can do. Can't get a time machine and study something "valuable".
> 
> I can't really even study abroad in NZ and then turn that into a job. That would require a massive savings of cash for tuition.


I agree with sharbuck, don't give up on your dreams... that's what we live for.

Feeling defeated before you even begin is a death sentence for what you want to achieve.

Search out employment opportunities abroad (if you *truly* do want to do this).. they are places that actively solicit and employ Americans with degree'd educations, and will not only hire you, but in some cases help pay for relocating. If you look for work where wages are in Euros, the Euro has greater value than the USD... so, in other words, you may find that you make MORE money abroad than you do/could in the US. That could allow you to pay on your student loans while still having money to live. You should check out some recruitment websites and do your due diligence. Research, drive, preparation, and courage is what will get you where you want to go. Downsize everything to the bare minimum, move in with your parents, plead with them to let you stay rent free and save every penny you make! Don't let enslavement to debt stop you from pursuing your dream... living abroad is an *amazing* experience!! Even if you can't move right away, maybe save your money and taken an extended backpackers trip through Europe and check out what employment opportunities are while you're there... anyway, I won't go on and on... just know that you have it in you, and there are ways to make it happen!

cheers!


----------

